# Re: Playoffs - Game 5: San Antonio @ Phoenix



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

*Re: Playoffs - Game 5: San Antonio @ Phoenix*

* June 1st, 2005 8:00 PM (Central Time)*









VS.











Game 1: Spurs 121, Suns 114 

Leaders:
Amare Stoudemire - 41 points, 9 rebounds
Tim Duncan - 28 points, 15 rebounds, 4 assists
Steve Nash - 29 points, 13 assists, 4 rebounds 

Game 2: Spurs 111, Suns 108 

Leaders:
Amare Stoudemire - 37 points, 8 rebounds
Steve Nash - 29 points, 15 assists, 5 rebounds 
Tim Duncan - 30 points, 8 rebounds


Game 3: Spurs 102, Suns 92 

Leaders:
Tim Duncan - 33 points, 15 rebounds, 3 blocks
Amare Stoudemire - 34 points, 11 rebounds 
Manu Ginobili - 18 points, 9 rebounds, 4 steals


Game 4: Spurs 102, Suns 92 

Leaders:
Tim Duncan - 33 points, 15 rebounds, 3 blocks
Amare Stoudemire - 34 points, 11 rebounds 
Manu Ginobili - 18 points, 9 rebounds, 4 steals



*Projected Starting Lineups: *

















































































*Reserves:*


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

*Re: Playoffs - Game 5: San Antonio @ Phoenix*

Do or die for the Suns tonight. They need to win 3 games and I'm sure they'll focus on winning one game at a time. JJ looks healthy are ready to go so hopefully thery can pull out this must win game.


OT:does the suns flag show up in the game thread?


----------



## sunsaz (Apr 18, 2005)

*Re: Playoffs - Game 5: San Antonio @ Phoenix*



KidCanada said:


> Do or die for the Suns tonight. They need to win 3 games and I'm sure they'll focus on winning one game at a time. JJ looks healthy are ready to go so hopefully thery can pull out this must win game.
> 
> 
> OT:does the suns flag show up in the game thread?


It's very simple. Make history or be history.

BTW, no. The Suns flag isn't showing up. And no, it's not an omen.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

*Re: Playoffs - Game 5: San Antonio @ Phoenix*

I think the suns win this one, but the spurs manage to cover the spread. Yep, it's going to be a close one.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Playoffs - Game 5: San Antonio @ Phoenix*



ezealen said:


> Yep, it's going to be a close one.


Way to go out on a limb and say it'll be a close one. Every game has been close :laugh:


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

*Re: Playoffs - Game 5: San Antonio @ Phoenix*



dissonance19 said:


> Way to go out on a limb and say it'll be a close one. Every game has been close :laugh:


I know it sounds crazy, but I have a hunch :wink: lol

Seriously though, game 3 wasn't close at all. The game was alot more lopsided than the score showed.


----------



## thekid (Apr 3, 2003)

*Re: Playoffs - Game 5: San Antonio @ Phoenix*

Go Suns


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

*Re: Playoffs - Game 5: San Antonio @ Phoenix*

Very good year for Suns, Good luck next year.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: Playoffs - Game 5: San Antonio @ Phoenix*

yall had a good season and help change the nba. congrats yall have a right future as well


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

*Re: Playoffs - Game 5: San Antonio @ Phoenix*

Yeah, it finally came to an end. But it sure has been one heck of a season. How many other teams had this much fun this season?


----------

